# Adding a partial wall



## NaveenM (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm considering adding a partial wall to my office to divide an existing wall into two areas (essentially, permanent "cubicles").

Question: does the new all have to be located where there is a stud in the wall it will be dividing (that is, the wall to which it will be perpendicular)?

I'd like to have an even division of the space, but unfortunately there is no stud at the center point of the wall.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

No there does not have to be a stud in the wall depending on what kind of floor you have. You can put framing on the floor and some blocking in the ceiling but it needs to be anchored somewhere.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Wall would need to be opened up to add blocking to support the wall.
Also going to need more info on what you plan to do at the ceiling.
Is this an office in your own home?
How long is this wall?
No location in your profile which is very important, local codes may require permits and outlets at specified distances.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

If you put blocking in the attic then run a 2x for a top plate across the ceiling then nail a 2x to the floor for a bottom plate. Then nail studs to the plates you wouldn't need to open the other wall.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

Just attach it to the floor and the ceiling. you don't need to nail the side studs (where it meets the wall). you can just let it float or use some toggle bolts it would be a lot of extra work and no need to put backing in


----------



## NaveenM (Nov 28, 2012)

Ah, I realize my post was incomplete.

So it would be partial in length, but it would also be partial in *height*. So it wouldn't reach the ceiling. (It will be about 4' tall.)

This means it would only be attached to the floor unless I can find some good way of securing it to the wall where there is no stud.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

A partial wall needs to be connected at the wall.You're going to have to finish the new corners anyhow so open the wall up between the existing studs Cutting the drywall out to the center of each stud..Nail in a real corner to you're bottom plate to attach the new wall to.Put some blocking in between the existing studs then replace and refinish the drywall.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Pick one of these pictures that closely resembles what you plan to do.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=half+walls&qpvt=half+walls&FORM=IGRE


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

Like someone mentioned secure the stud of the dividing wall thats adjacent to the exiting wall with toggle bolts.


----------



## NaveenM (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! In terms of what I'm thinking, it's something like these, though simple, without the wainscot or trim as seen in the 2nd pic.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Then you need to open the wall and install stud.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I built one similar to that for a customer who insisted on no cutting....
I glued the first stud to the wall using contact cement and toe nailed it down to the bottom plate.


----------

